# South American Shrimp



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Does anyone know where I could get South American shrimp, what species there may be in the trade, and that sort of thing? I want some that are preferably algae eaters, or stay at maximum of 1.5 inches, similar to ghost shrimp. I refuse to believe that Asia is the only place these buggers live, I think maybe nobody harvests them yet? I've looked around on the net, and it appears there are "rock shrimp," and I know there are river prawns, but 8 inches is a little too dangerous for my setup. 

Any input is welcome, thanks! If you are asking me "why not just go with Asian?!", its because I'm building a biotope and by my count that ruins the concept.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

northtexasfossilguy said:


> Does anyone know where I could get South American shrimp, what species there may be in the trade, and that sort of thing? I want some that are preferably algae eaters, or stay at maximum of 1.5 inches, similar to ghost shrimp. I refuse to believe that Asia is the only place these buggers live, I think maybe nobody harvests them yet? I've looked around on the net, and it appears there are "rock shrimp," and I know there are river prawns, but 8 inches is a little too dangerous for my setup.
> 
> Any input is welcome, thanks! If you are asking me "why not just go with Asian?!", its because I'm building a biotope and by my count that ruins the concept.


The only species you will find are long armed shrimp. Most of them will try to eat your fish.


----------



## Natalia (Sep 15, 2008)

Look here: http://www.azgardens.com/p-211-shrimp-brazilian-yellow-belly-grass-shrimp.aspx
I do not know if this vendor is any good.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

That thing looks like a shrimp that I bought at Plano Pets called a Whisper Shrimp. He had no shame, he would attack my arm every time I put it in the tank!


----------



## ferris89 (Jul 31, 2008)

Natalia said:


> Look here: http://www.azgardens.com/p-211-shrimp-brazilian-yellow-belly-grass-shrimp.aspx
> I do not know if this vendor is any good.


I have used them before and did not receive great service. all of my order died, and it took forever to get the help I needed

Just my input, you might experience different results


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

supersmirky said:


> That thing looks like a shrimp that I bought at Plano Pets called a Whisper Shrimp. He had no shame, he would attack my arm every time I put it in the tank!


lol!


----------

